
Meet the man who deactivated Trump’s Twitter account - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/29/meet-the-man-who-deactivated-trumps-twitter-account/
======
happyrock
> He wants to build a wall to keep out immigrants.

That's a pretty dishonest way of phrasing it. Why must the media constantly
lie?

~~~
mc32
Which is a bit ironic given the account suspensions on Twitter seem to affect
more people on one side of the spectrum. I've seen pretty nasty things said
from people on both sides, however, it appears that one side gets shut down
more readily than the other, in essence building their own virtual echo wall.

